# Makita 3612C table mounting - screw size?



## purplethumb (Nov 23, 2008)

Newbie, here. I have just purchased a Makita 3612C for mounting to my table. I am a bit leery of doing so because the four machine screws used to mount the existing plate to the base are only size #8. My previous table mount router used three #12 machine screws. The #8's seem awfully light for mounting a 3 1/4 HP machine that can spin up to 22,000 rpm. Anyone have any reassuring words?

thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI purplethumb

They should be just fine  , most machine screws are made with 1018 steel and have a sheer of 43,000 , so to say 4 times 43,000...should do the job just fine, but if you want to beef it up a bit pickup some Allen head machine screws......they are made with 1038 HT steel the norm...


=====



purplethumb said:


> Newbie, here. I have just purchased a Makita 3612C for mounting to my table. I am a bit leery of doing so because the four machine screws used to mount the existing plate to the base are only size #8. My previous table mount router used three #12 machine screws. The #8's seem awfully light for mounting a 3 1/4 HP machine that can spin up to 22,000 rpm. Anyone have any reassuring words?
> 
> thanks!


----------

